
Show HN: ClickLock – Lock your screen with one click on the menubar - spikem34
https://clicklock.xyz/
======
persona
Do you know that Hot Corners allow you to do the same thing, easier (no aim or
app needed) right? [https://support.apple.com/en-ca/guide/mac-
help/mchlp3000/mac](https://support.apple.com/en-ca/guide/mac-
help/mchlp3000/mac)

